

 Hacking+Startup Events Feed in Boston/Cambridge - marram
http://www.thesponty.com/profile/251336/Hacking_in_Boston

======
dangrover
Also check out the Betahouse recommends calendar:
[http://www.google.com/calendar/hosted/betahouse.org/htmlembe...](http://www.google.com/calendar/hosted/betahouse.org/htmlembed?src=betahouse.org_upa7a0u9ckmmdc4dihar8v93c4%40group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/New_York&mode=AGENDA)

------
marram
You can also grab the RSS feed here:
[http://www.thesponty.com/profile.rss/251336/Hacking_in_Bosto...](http://www.thesponty.com/profile.rss/251336/Hacking_in_Boston)

We'll be updating this very regularly.

